# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  MİT'te olağanüstü ölümler!

## bozok

*MİT'te olağanüstü ölümler!*

 

Son zamanlarda meydana gelen şüpheli ölümler, "Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı çalışanlarına ne oluyor?" sorusunu akıllara getirdi...

*MİT'çi bıçakla öldürüldü!* 

Manisa'da asker uğurlama eğlencesinde çıkan kavgada bir kişi öldü, bir kişi yaralandı 

Alınan bilgiye göre, Manisa'nın Ahmetli ilçesinde askere gidecek gençler için düzenlenen eğlencede Hamza Başusta (18) ile İbrahim Duran (20) arasında kavga çıktı. Kavgada bıçağıyla Başusta'yı yaralayan Duran, kavgayı ayırmak isteyen ve Ankara'da görev yaptığı bildirilen emniyet mensubu Adnan Kılıç'ı da (35) dört yerinden bıçakladı. 

Ağır yaralanan Kılıç kaldırıldığı Salihli Devlet Hastanesi acil servisinde hayatını kaybetti. Turgutlu Devlet Hastanesi'ne götürülen yaralı Başusta'nın ise hayati tehlikesinin bulunmadığı öğrenildi. 

Olay sonrası yakalanan Duran gözaltına alındı. 

*MİT'Te şüpheli ölümler* 

MİT'te görevli şube müdürü Ahmet Süreyya'nın şüpheli ölümünün ardından MİT emeklisi Semra Maliş'in intiharı MİT'çilere ne oluyor sorusunu akıllara getirdi 

İki gün arayla biri görevli diğeri emekli iki MİT'cinin esrarengiz ölümü akıllara soru işaretleri getirdi. MİT Kocaeli Müdürlüğü'nde görevli şube müdürü Ahmet Süreyya'nın şüpheli ölümünün ardından, MİT emeklisi Semra Maliş'in ölümü polis tarafından detaylı olarak soruşturulmaya başlandı. 

Bir süredir psikolojik tedavi gördüğü belirtilen Maliş'in eşi Ali İhsan Maliş'in, polise, "Dün rahatsızlandı GATA'ya götürdüm. Ancak bayanlar için oda olmadığı gerekçesiyle bizi gönderdiler. Biz de Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi'ne gittik, burada iğne yaptılar. Eve dönünce kendisini odaya kapattı." dediği öğrenildi. 

Bostancı Kemal Akgüder Caddesi şebnem Sokak'ta yoldan geçen vatandaşlar tarafından fark edilen eski MİT çalışanı Semra Maliş'in, yaklaşık 3 yıldır psikolojik tedavi gördüğü belirtildi. Dün Astsubay emeklisi eşi Ali İhsan Maliş tarafından Gülhane Askeri Tıp Akademisi'ne (GATA) götürülen Maliş'in, oda olmadığı gerekçesiyle evine gönderildiği öğrenildi. 

Eve geldikten sonra yeniden rahatsızlanan Semra Maliş, kendisini odasına kilitleyerek uzun süre çıkmayınca, salonda televizyon seyreden Ali İhsan Maliş de kanepede uyudu. Gece bilinmeyen bir zamanda atlayan Maliş'in cesedi sabah saatlerinde yoldan geçen vatandaşlar tarafından fark edildi. Ceset, olay yeri inceleme ekiplerinin çalışmalarından sonra Göztepe Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesi'ne kaldırıldı. 

Olay yerinde polise ifade veren eşi Ali İhsan Maliş, "Eşim dün rahatsızlandı. Ben de GATA'ya götürdüm. Ancak bayanlar için oda olmadığı gerekçesiyle gönderdiler. Bunun üzerine ben de Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi'ne götürdüm. Hastanede iğne yaptıktan sonra eve geldim. Normalde iğneden sonra rahatlardı, ama bu sefer rahatlamadı. Kendisini odasına kapatınca ben de salonda uyudum" dediği öğrenildi. 

*MİT şUBE MüDüRü üLü BULUNDU* 
MİT Kocaeli Müdürlüğü'nde şube müdürü olan Ahmet Süreyya'dan uzun süre haber alınamayınca, kaldığı İzmit Turgut Mahallesi'ndeki MİT Lojmanları'ndaki evine gidildi. Evin zilini de çalan görevliler, ses çıkmayınca kapıyı kırarak içeri girdi. Süreyya, evde yerde yatmış halde bulunması üzerine 112 acil servise haber verildi. Olay yerine gelen sağlık ekipleri, Süreyya'nın öldüğünü ifade etti. 

Bunun üzerine Kocaeli Emniyet Müdürlüğü ekipleri, evde inceleme yaptı. Yapılan incelemede herhangi bir suç unsuruna rastlanmazken, Süreyya'nın kalp krizi geçirmiş olabileceği tahmin ediliyor. Kocaeli Emniyet Müdürlüğü, konuyla incelemesini sürdürürken, Süreyya'nın cenazesi otopsi yapılmak üzere İzmit Asri Mezarlığı'na götürüldü. 

*MİT şube Müdürü intihar etti* 

Adana'da, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı'nda (MİT) şube Müdürü olarak görev yaptığı öğrenilen Ufuk Acar dün gece bilinmeyen bir nedenle kendisini şakağından vurarak intihar etti. 

Alınan bilgiye göre, olay, saat 02.30 sıralarında Kurtuluş Mahallesi 12 Sokak Pınar Apartmanı 7. kat 32 numarada meydana geldi. Adana'da MİT şube Müdürü olarak görev yaptığı öğrenilen Ufuk Acar (49), gece geç saatlerde henüz bilinmeyen bir nedenle silahını kafasına dayayarak ateşledi. Ağır yaralanan Acar, ambulansla Adana Numune Hastanesi'ne kaldırılırken yolda hayatını kaybetti. 

Acar'ın cesedi hastane morguna konulurken, olayın gerçekleştiği bina çevresinde ve hastanede kameraların çekim yapmasına izin verilmedi. 

Adana Emniyet Müdürü Mehmet Cebe'nin de, olay yerine gelerek yetkililerden bilgi aldığı kaydedildi. Olayla ilgili soruşturma devam ediyor. 


AJANSLAR 

22.11.2010 12:30:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

